# Clean up crew, advice please



## Irian adam (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi guys.

Following my recent purchase of a sub adult T.stirmi I have been thinking of adding a clean up crew to the tank. This is something which I haven't done with any T's before so don't really know what I'm doing. Any particular species I should go for? And how many would I need? 

Many thanks


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

Clean up crews usually consist of springtails and woodlice which can be bought from here >>>  LINK <<<

The substrate needs to be able to support the isopods when there is no spider waste to feed the colony so eco-earth AKA coir isnt a good choice. Personally I use just plain topsoil mixed with a little compost bought from B&Q and add a handful of Oak leaves to slowly decay as a constant supply of food for the clean up crew.
I have tried UK native woodlice (which slowly died off) and the much smaller tropical species (which multiplied) and the tropical species wins hands down for me. I think that the UK species just couldnt handle the warmer temperatures that the tarantulas require plus they occasionally were eaten, the tropical species are only 2-3mm and if the conditions are right they can reproduce very quickly. After a while the actual substrate, available food and tank set up will regulate the isopods numbers

This is a juvie female T apophysis in a newly set up tub. The leaves have now started to decompose and mulch down with the added isopods feeding on them


----------



## Irian adam (Aug 31, 2008)

Thank you for your detailed reply Peter, definitely food for thought. At the moment I only have coir in the tank (as pictured below) so I may rejig the setup in the future. 

Cheers
Adam


----------



## Danniella (May 18, 2015)

Irian adam said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> Following my recent purchase of a sub adult T.stirmi I have been thinking of adding a clean up crew to the tank. This is something which I haven't done with any T's before so don't really know what I'm doing. Any particular species I should go for? And how many would I need?
> 
> Many thanks


I wrote a piece on using a clean up crew for theraphosids and other inverts, which can be found on my academia.

Your best bets are springtails (there are thousands of species - quite a few reside here!) and tropical woodlice. As stated above the native species/genera can be a bit trickier to establish although I do have a good group of one native species (_Porcellio scaber_) going in a _Euathlus sp. Green_ enclosure however - but I agree with Peter that tropical species of woodlice should be your primary choice, and are most certainly the preferable option.

A couple quotes from my article (mentioned above) I think you may find of use:

There are thousands upon thousands of species of springtails, over 2000 in the UK alone. In addition, in the livefood/pet trade numerous species and genera are all offered under the generic name springtail. _Seira sp._ and _Folsomia candida_ are two species being offered commercially by places like dartfrog.co.uk at the moment. 

As far as woodlice the two most commonly offered tropical species are _Trichorina tomentosa_ and an unidentified _Trichorina _species. _T. tomentosa_ comes from Central America whereas the unidentified species - which is in the same genus - occurs in both Central and South America. They take a bit longer than springtails to establish, but if conditions are right you shouldn't have any problems.

As far as quantity, a small handful of springtails will multiply quickly in the right environment. I prefer to add a larger quantity of tropical woodlice as they can take a bit longer. 

Add some leaflitter too, as stated.


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

Irian adam said:


> At the moment I only have coir in the tank (as pictured below) so I may rejig the setup in the future.


That doesnt look like a settled spider so to me it seems pointless to let it settle in, and then dig it all out to add soil and isopods. 

Coir is basically a blank canvas that has nothing in it apart from mould and mushroom spores. That means that any pests like mites can reproduce without any check on their numbers because there are no competitors for food (like the clean up crew)


----------



## Corfel (Apr 29, 2013)

I'm new to the whole invert thing in general but I have springtails and tropical woodlice in my first setup.

I've noticed twice when my T has dropped some waste and it's impressive watching how fast the cleanup crew disposes of it. 

Worth it imo :2thumb:


----------



## Irian adam (Aug 31, 2008)

I see what you mean Peter. It will be better in the long run of I can put together a bio substrate this weekend. Sounds like it will be better suited than just the coir seeing as though high humidity will need to be maintained.

Thank you for your help.


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

Just take a trip to B&Q and get a single bag of topsoil and a small bag of sterilised compost, you should be able to get both for easily under £10


----------



## Irian adam (Aug 31, 2008)

PeterUK said:


> Just take a trip to B&Q and get a single bag of topsoil and a small bag of sterilised compost, you should be able to get both for easily under £10


Will do :no1: what sort of size cultures of spring tails and woodlice would you recommend buying?
Cheers


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

Irian adam said:


> Will do :no1: what sort of size cultures of spring tails and woodlice would you recommend buying?
> Cheers


I would just get the small start pack IMHO its pointless to throw a multitude of isopods into a new tank with nothing there to feed them.


----------



## Irian adam (Aug 31, 2008)

Ok great cheers. Would you recommend using a drainage layer such as hydro leca balls to stop any water logging?


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

Irian adam said:


> Ok great cheers. Would you recommend using a drainage layer such as hydro leca balls to stop any water logging?


I use the hydro balls for my planted arboreal tanks for drainage but not for my terrestrials. I have 2.2.1 blondi and 3.2 apophysis all on approx 2" of topsoil and just pour a little water into the middle of the tub when it starts to dry out


----------



## Irian adam (Aug 31, 2008)

PeterUK said:


> I use the hydro balls for my planted arboreal tanks for drainage but not for my terrestrials. I have 2.2.1 blondi and 3.2 apophysis all on approx 2" of topsoil and just pour a little water into the middle of the tub when it starts to dry out


Ok great cheers, thank you again for all of your advice. Do you find that keeps the humidity up or do you have to spray in there as well.


----------

